# Vortex Razor HD 10x42 Binocs - Brand New



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Link to ad: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=39188270

Contact if interested. 8016315880.


----------



## SatchSquatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Updated link.


----------

